# Heavy Duty "Coathanger" Slingshot by NICO



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I came home from the Diner this morning and saw a package sticking out of the mailbox! In this family ,90% of the time that means something slingshot related!!! IT WAS!! This is a very heavy wire frame or "Coathanger" style slingshot from Nico. In the Spanish Barrios in California where Nico grew up,these "Resortas" were the slingshot of choice because there were hardly any trees around. This is the style slingshot I had growing up in Jersey City also. We made ours from wire coathangers also because the trees around us were mostly down at the park and if you were caught cutting one of those-well deep trouble! Anyway, ours were very wimpy in comparison to Nico's. We used one Wire twisted around and then wound with Electricians tape. He uses two to three heavy gauge coathangers and then wraps with tape. We used single and double strand ganged 64's,he uses triple to quad strand ganged 64's! Serious power here for sure. Thanks a ton Nico! This one brings back a lot of memories of my youth. I could have brought down a cab with this thing! KIdding,we never shot cabs!!!! Gracias Compa! Flatband


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks cool, just looking and reading this post reminds me of my first slingshot, was a little stick nothing special, but it was special to me! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always a pleasure to see this sort of thing.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice one, built to last


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I remember this one, it is a great classic resortera. Good work Nico, congrats Flatband.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You know we are slingshot warped, in a good way, when something that resembles a shiny black dog turd get us all hopped up in some way or another. Love it.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

cool, very elaborated (is that the word?) for a coathanger ss!
heh, i immediately thought charles would like it.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

love it !


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Amazing little piece, never seen anything like it before. Nice job Nico!

sean


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nico is King of the Barrio hunters with his Alambre slingshots. Feral fowl and rabbits are no match. Nice gift Gary.
Philly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The more I see it the more I like this little ugly warrior!


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Functional it may be, but that is, without doubt, the ugliest catty I have ever seen, and I've made a couple of ugly ones myself.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

halbart said:


> Functional it may be, but that is, without doubt, the ugliest catty I have ever seen, and I've made a couple of ugly ones myself.


It is well known that I am a fan of function over form. If you are taking more game, getting more bulls eyes on the target, knocking over more cans, no body is going to care much what your slingshot looks like. A fancy looking frame does not necessarily shoot any better than an ugly one.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Charles said:


> halbart said:
> 
> 
> > Functional it may be, but that is, without doubt, the ugliest catty I have ever seen, and I've made a couple of ugly ones myself.
> ...


I knew you'd say that !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well said Charles. once it does what it was designed for who cares about look As a boy a friend and I went hunting birds together, He had a .177 Diana air rifle, I had a home made SS, most times I got more birds than he did!


----------

